
Ash HN: new flag policy? - dudul
Is there a new flag policy on HN?  I notice a lot of stories that, I believe, where common currency in the past, now being systematically flagged and deleted.<p>A lot of politics, or posts about society trends, or various surveys are now quickly removed.
======
minimaxir
Politics has always been a against the Guidelines as off-topic, with the
recent political news testing that rule to its limits.

~~~
DanielStraight
Indeed.

And if you see something getting flagged off the site, it's generally because
_users_ don't want it here, not because it's getting removed from on high by
the mods.

